# αρνητική σύμφωνη γνώμη [διοικητικό δίκαιο]



## rogne (Apr 16, 2014)

Από εδώ π.χ.: _*Αρνητική σύμφωνη γνώμη*: έχει πάντοτε εκτελεστική διοικητική πράξη και προσβάλλεται παραδεκτά με αίτηση ακυρώσεως. Καταρτίζεται άμεση δεσμευτικότητα για τον αποδέκτη πολίτη. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τις αρνητικές προτάσεις._

Ιδέες;


----------



## pidyo (Apr 16, 2014)

Είμαι όσο πιο άσχετος με το αντικείμενο γίνεται, αλλά προτού αρχίσουν οι προτάσεις για τα αγγλικά έχω απορίες για τα ελληνικά. Τι θα πει «έχει πάντοτε εκτελεστική διοικητική πράξη»; Δεν βγάζει νόημα. Μήπως εννοεί «έχει πάντοτε δεσμευτική διοικητική ισχύ»; Κι έπειτα, η «αρνητική σύμφωνη γνώμη» είναι ο ορισμός του contradiction in terms. Άρνηση σύμφωνης γνώμης θα το καταλάβαινα. Αρνητική γνώμη θα το καταλάβαινα. Αλλά μια σύμφωνη γνώμη δεν μπορεί εξ ορισμού να είναι αρνητική στο φτωχό μου μυαλό. 

Είναι επίσημο κείμενο αυτό το κατασκεύασμα;


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2014)

Αναγκαίες είναι ορισμένες διευκρινίσεις σχετικά με την θετική και την αρνητική σύμφωνη γνώμη. Θετική είναι η γνώμη που καταλήγει στην υπόδειξη, από πλευράς του γνωμοδοτικού προς το αποφασίζον όργανο, για την έκδοση της διοικητικής πράξης ενώ αρνητική αυτή που εμποδίζει την έκδοση θετικής πράξης από το αποφασίζον όργανο ή το υποχρεώνει στην έκδοση αρνητικής (ΣτΕ 2312/2001, 3675/1980). 
http://www.prevedourou.gr/oι-γνωμοδοτήσεις-γνώμη-πρόταση-γενικό/


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2014)

Για τη _σύμφωνη γνώμη_ ξέρω το _concurring opinion_, αλλά ό,τι λέω για νομικά θα συνοδεύεται από disclaimer.


----------



## rogne (Apr 16, 2014)

pidyo said:


> Είναι επίσημο κείμενο αυτό το κατασκεύασμα;



Αμφιβάλλω, και συμφωνώ προφανώς για τα ελληνικά, αλλά ο όρος είναι σίγουρα αυτός, τον έχω σε επίσημο κείμενο. Να και ένα σχετικό κομμάτι από φροντιστηριακές σημειώσεις διοικητικού δικαίου, ενότητα "γνώμες" (γνωμοδοτήσεις): Ειδική περίπτωση αποτελεί η *αρνητική σύμφωνη γνώμη*, η οποία έχει εκτελεστό χαρακτήρα, αφού εμποδίζει το όργανο που έχει αποφασιστική αρμοδιότητα να εκδώσει θετική πράξη ή το υποχρεώνει να εκδώσει αρνητική πράξη.

Edit: Τις έδωσε ήδη τις διευκρινίσεις ο nickel παραπάνω...


----------



## oliver_twisted (Apr 16, 2014)

Στα γαλλικά, πάντως, η σύμφωνη γνώμη είναι avis conforme, και στα κοινοτικά αγγλικά είναι assent. Βλέπε και διαδικασία σύμφωνης γνώμης, πλέον διαδικασία έγκρισης. Αγγλικά, γαλλικά, ελληνικά
By the way, τραγικό το καινούριο eur-lex, δεν βρίσκεις ούτε ένα δίγλωσσο έγγραφο, τα νεύρα μου!! Πάει, το χάσαμε το εργαλείο πατριώτη!!
Οπότε για την αρνητική σύμφωνη γνώμη (που κι εγώ ομολογώ ότι πρώτη φορά το συναντώ) δεν ξέρω. Πάω να ψάξω λίγο και αν μ' αφήσει η γαζέλα θα επιστρέψω.


----------



## pidyo (Apr 16, 2014)

Disapproving opinion ίσως;


----------



## Palavra (Apr 16, 2014)

Από ό,τι βλέπω, η *σύμφωνη γνώμη* στο διοικητικό δίκαιο είναι μια γνωμοδότηση δεσμευτικού χαρακτήρα. Δηλαδή, αν το γνωμοδοτούν όργανο εκδώσει σύμφωνη γνώμη, τότε το όργανο προς το οποίο αυτή απευθύνεται πρέπει να συμμορφωθεί με αυτήν. 

Όταν εκδοθεί *σύμφωνη γνώμη*, τότε το όργανο προς το οποίο απευθύνεται πρέπει α) ή να συμμορφωθεί με αυτήν και να εκδώσει την πράξη με το ίδιο περιεχόμενο, ή β) να μην την εκδώσει καθόλου.

Όταν εκδοθεί *αρνητική σύμφωνη γνώμη*, τότε το όργανο προς το οποίο απευθύνεται δεν μπορεί να εκδώσει θετική πράξη ή υποχρεούται να εκδώσει αρνητική πράξη.

Ναι μεν στο γαλλικό δίκαιο υπάρχει ακριβής αντιστοιχία, όπως είπε η Όλι παραπάνω (avis conforme και avis conforme négatif αντίστοιχα), στο κοινοδίκαιο όμως, και πάντα σύμφωνα με την έρευνά μου, δεν υπάρχει. Ας μην μας μπερδεύει το κοινοτικό δίκαιο, στην περίπτωση του consent procedure μιλάμε για κάτι διαφορετικό.

Παράδειγμα αρνητικής σύμφωνης γνώμης θα βρείτε εδώ, όπου το Συμβούλιο Επαγγελματικής Αναγνώρισης Τίτλων Εκπαίδευσης και Κατάρτισης απαγορεύει ουσιαστικά στα αρμόδια όργανα του Υπουργείου Υγείας και Προνοίας να αναγνωρίσουν τίτλο σπουδών που αποκτήθηκε στην αλλοδαπή.

Προσωπικά, θα πρότεινα περιφραστική ερμηνευτική απόδοση: _*(administrative) negative binding opinion*_.


----------



## rogne (Apr 16, 2014)

Εξαιρετικά! "Μύριζε" απ' την αρχή Γαλλία ο όρος... Πολύ καλή τη βρίσκω την απόδοση της Παλάβρας, ιδίως την ερμηνεία του "σύμφωνη" ως "binding", που μεταφέρει ακριβώς το πνεύμα αυτού του είδους γνωμοδότησης (γιατί έχει χίλια δίκια ο p2: το "σύμφωνη" μαζί με το "αρνητική" ηχεί εντελώς παράδοξα, εξίσου σε ελληνικά όσο και σε αγγλοσαξονικά αυτιά, υποθέτω).


----------



## Palavra (Apr 16, 2014)

rogne said:


> γιατί έχει χίλια δίκια ο p2: το "σύμφωνη" μαζί με το "αρνητική" ηχεί εντελώς παράδοξα, εξίσου σε ελληνικά όσο και σε αγγλοσαξονικά αυτιά, υποθέτω.


Ναι, αυτό συμβαίνει συχνά στα νομικά (πιθανολογώ και αλλού, αλλά δεν ξέρω παραδείγματα): κάποιοι όροι από μόνοι τους είναι εντελώς αδιαφανείς και πρέπει να τους ψάξεις ή στο νόμο ή -ακόμα χειρότερα- στη νομολογία για να δεις τι σημαίνουν.

Edit: για σκοπούς μεγαλύτερης διαφάνειας, χωρίς συγκείμενο μπορεί να εξηγηθεί και ως εξής: *negative binding opinion issued by an administrative authority*.


----------

